# Went to bank. Then clinic.



## AlienFromSomewhere (Oct 21, 2007)

First I went to the clinic with my father but was asked to come back later. So we went to the bank first. I filled the form and went to the counter on my own. Then we went back to the clinic. I went through the BMI test, blood pressure test, eye test and finally urine test. What a relief and my SA is dramatically reduced.

EDIT: I also accidentally met my childhood friend and talked with him.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

GOOD!!!!!! KEEP THIS MEMORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :group ...always


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations AlienFromSomewhere on the bank and clinic.

And I hope that encounter with your childhood friend turned out well.

Good job! I really like it.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AlienFromSomewhere - you just overcame a major hurdle. Good for you! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

